# 2003 Dove Hunting Opener



## nodakoutdoors.com

After spending the morning goose hunting I sneaked out solo to an old spot of mine. Sat on the tailgate of the truck while the birds swung around the trees.










They did this constantly while I was there, with flocks ranging over 50 birds in size. Left at 4:30 as it really picked up. Going to hit it again this week.


----------



## FACE

Chris,
looks like you had a great spot! I'm planning to go to SD for Sharpies and to try doves, so since I haven't hunted the mourners in the midwest before do you have any suggestions as to where to find them and what time of day is best? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!
FACE


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I like to pass shoot or decoy doves, so I try to put myself where the doves are flying....but not always that simple. I found this spot because I found a millet field that was loaded with doves. I watched it for a few minutes and noticed there was a bunch entering and leaving the field from the northside, and were roosting up in a protected tree belt bordering a pothole 2 miles away. The birds were holding in the protected tree belt due to the 20+ mph wind.

So I basically parked my truck next to a tree belt smack in the middle of the field and the roost.

One of the best "tip offs" for a great spot and simply finding a millet or canola field...and watch the bordering power lines (if you see a bunch there's probably 10-20x more in the field). Than watch the field to see how the doves are moving and put yourself in their flyway.


----------



## Doug Panchot

Okay we get the idea, so quite rubbing it in. I guess I should have went with you!


----------



## FACE

What seems to be the best time of day?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunting water holes is normally best early and late. Hunting around fields is good at that time also, but can be really good in late morning and early afternoon.

I shot these between 3 - 4:30.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Chris Hustad said:


> Sat on the tailgate of the truck while the birds swung around the trees.


Now that's the way to hunt. You can have the tunes cranked and just chill. It's almost like ice fishing.


----------



## muskat

I went out last night with two buddies, and we found a small draw where the birds were flying from field to water. We only hunted the last 40 minutes before sunset, but finished the day with 20 doves. It was probably the best dove hunt/most fun I have ever had.

This was the only concentration of doves we found after driving around for half the day. I think after today, a lot will probably be leaving.


----------

